# First Planted Tank (55g) photos



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

looks great nice tank keep us posted


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

looks really good. Cant wait to see it fill in more


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Excellent job on the hardscape! How did you make the incline so steep? Did you find the rocks locally?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks awesome! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

First tank????? Who are trying to fool. LOL. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## butacska (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you guys:bounce: Yes this is my first planted tank, and I am not dosing CO2, that's why I put it into the Low Tech forum.
The lova rock were collected here, In Las Vegas, We drove there 2x, as the first time I did't pick the size I really wanted. I still have tons of them left.

Can't wait everithing to fill in. I still need at least one plant to hide my spongefilter I'll figure out what I should put there. Right now I have some algea on some of the plants from the old tank. I didn't have time to do the PP dip, so now the No1 goal is to get rid of the alge. I wanted to have some shrimp, but as I read they can't handle Excel what I'm dosing, so I should look for something else. Oto? SAE? I need to look for them in my LFS as I don't want to pay $$$ for shipping.
I am really courious how fast the plants will grow, I let you updated


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

Great setup! I can't wait to see how it fills out.
Makes me want to go out and buy more plants for my tank. My first planted tank as well.


----------



## butacska (Mar 21, 2008)

*Update*

Here is an update...
The tank has been running for 8 days. 
Good part is: there were some 5 inches growth of the Wisteria, but still has all the leaves the 'emersed" shape and the Marsilea started to send runners. The Myrophyllum aquaticum grew a lot too, As it was yellow when I got it, I cut it back to 4-5 inches, now they are at least 8 inches.
Bad part is: my algae issue got worse.
I'll post it in the algea forum...
Here is a picture before pruning:








Sorry for the brownish line at the bottom, I stupidly did not set up a tripod but put the camera on an upside down plastic bowl... now you can see the edge of the bowl.... 
Here is an after pruning shot. 








Same problem with the photo.
I pruned only the wisteria and I also took 1 pot of my emersed Marsilea Quadrifolia apart, and planted individual "runners(?)". I found the first submersed leaf:
























I am picking up some Otos today amd I have 15 RCS comming on Thuresday, waiting for them with a feast of algae...  
If you have time I would appreciate it if you took a look at my other thread with the algae issue
I keep you guys updated.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!! That's going to be one beautiful tank! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## crudnugget (Feb 5, 2008)

You're using only 36 pounds of substrate in the tank?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the tank looks amazing! good job. I really like the hard scaping with the rocks! the wisteria grows like gang busters doesn't it!


----------



## butacska (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you guys for looking and comment 

Yes 36 lbs, but one 10lbs bag of the SAPS in volume is the same as the 20 lbs bag of Eco. In volume there are 3 bags of substrate in the tank. (the SAPS is really light)
My otos are working on the algae 
I reduced the light for 7 hours per day with a 2-hour resting period only 78W.
Not dosing Fluorish, today I'll spot treat the very infected plants with ecxel. Tomorrow I'll get my RCSs Can't wait... hope they are hungry too
My HM won't like the reduced light, but that is the only plant in the tank that requires high light, the other plants should be fine.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

angled shots look good. get more fish


----------



## Dzignr (Dec 27, 2006)

Those rocks have colored up nicely with the algae. 
The only comment is to get a black background on that thing. 
Otherwise, nice job. I think it will fill in quite nicely. 

ED


----------



## crudnugget (Feb 5, 2008)

butacska said:


> Thank you guys for looking and comment
> 
> Yes 36 lbs, but one 10lbs bag of the SAPS in volume is the same as the 20 lbs bag of Eco. In volume there are 3 bags of substrate in the tank. (the SAPS is really light)


Oh, I see. I was confused because you said 36 pounds, but the tank looked a lot more full than that. Thanks for clearing it up. Looking good!


----------



## butacska (Mar 21, 2008)

I have 26 fishes in the tank, most of them 1,5/2 inches, in a 55gal, it should be ok, right?

Yeah, I am thinking on a black background I just need to figure out how and what... As I can't move the tank (I have approx. 4-5 inches between the glass and the wall) I don't know how to. If you have any ideas I would be more than happy to hear them

Yeah, the sunstrate is about 3-3,5 inches thick in the back and 2 inches at the front  I am happy with that SAPS so far. Really light but the plants so far stayed in place even with 3 corys and a pleco.

Otos are working on the algea Cutest little suckers ever, first time I have otos, I already fell in love with them. :smile:


----------



## oldbrownies (Apr 19, 2008)

you can get a black background rolls from many pet stores, otherwise a thin roller and black latex paint... it scratches and peels easier than spray paint though, but it is easier to patch if you get a scratch in it


----------

